# Meal times



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

So we're on a good schedule, we go to bed at 11.00 and stanley sleeps in his crate until 7.00. sometimes. i can hear him licking himself in the crate or chewing on his toys but he is pretty good otherwise.
At 7.00 we wake up, I get up brush my teeth and let him out of his crate. I give him fresh water and his breakfast.

At 8.10 he goes back in his crate why I do the school run and back at 9.
He sleeps most of the morning until 11.00 when we go for a fourth min walk. We get back he has his lunch.

We feed again at 5.30 and last walk of the day at 8.30.

So here's the question.
He has started not eating his breakfast, he might s off at it occasionally but he doesn't want anything to eat until at least after his first walk 
Should I stick now to two meals a day, making his lunch a little bigger... And skipping breakfast.
Or should I stick with it and assume he's just not hungry and continue to only feed what the brand of food reccommend with a meal or two skipped???

Sorry for the very long winded question.


----------

